# oh joy i broke my knee :/



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

so USairbag came to spirit mt, duluth mn. amazing time. it was sooooo fun! until, i broke my knee... i didnt actually break it on the bag though, i broke it getting off. i hopped off and slipped sideways and my foot caught and i heard a pop. went into the doc not being able to move my knee and they moved it and it hurt like crazzzzyyyyyy. then it popped and apparently my meniscus had been torn and was now in place. i can walk but they dont want me to. ugggggg


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

MRI time. I bet there's more wrong than just a torn meniscus. Either way, you're heading to the operating room.


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> MRI time. I bet there's more wrong than just a torn meniscus. Either way, you're heading to the operating room.


well, the doctor was acting really sure its the meniscus. they said that surgery might not be needed but i bet they are gonna come out and be like after studying, you need surgery. uggg. the worst part is i can walk fine but have to use crutches :/


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have had a torn meniscus for 7 years. No problem riding boards, bikes or hiking... Coming down the mountain on a hike hurts later that night though.


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

Argo said:


> I have had a torn meniscus for 7 years. No problem riding boards, bikes or hiking... Coming down the mountain on a hike hurts later that night though.


yea, it doesn't heal on its own does it? im guessing the guys at ortho will opt for surgery since im only 14 and have a long time of knee use ahead of me.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Won't heel....


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Depending on the mechanism of injury, meniscus rarely happens on it's own, and if you were seeing a GP about this, chances are he hasn't done all his knee orthos and knee history since he/she was in school.
Did it swell? Where does it hurt? there's like 10 mire questions but just so you get the point
It's MRI time


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

jml22 said:


> Depending on the mechanism of injury, meniscus rarely happens on it's own, and if you were seeing a GP about this, chances are he hasn't done all his knee orthos and knee history since he/she was in school.
> Did it swell? Where does it hurt? there's like 10 mire questions but just so you get the point
> It's MRI time


i was at the er. it swelled a little and it hurt alot mostly inside the knee. then it popped back into place(they said the torn part was in the way of the joint) and it felt ok again


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

I'd get a second opinion. Most ER docs don't do that kind of stuff on a regular basis i would say, better to see someone who sees it almost every day.
I'd find a CCSP certified chiropractor, a DPT or orthopedist if you can.
Surgery probably isnt needed but rehab is needed for sure.
I dont know your mechanism of injury but i'd definitely get a second opinion cause you dont want it to be ACL etc.......


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

ortho is gonna give me a call. i gotta do knee exercises anyway because my knees are apparently really loose and move a ton xD


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

As soon as you said meniscus and couldn't move your knee I said surgery. If you tear your meniscus bad enough to have it dislodge and lock up your knee, you're heading to the surgeon. Since you did it via a torsional movement, I'd be surprised if there's no ligament damage as well. Either way, that bitch is gonna be sore as FUCK tomorrow.

I did something similar season before last. I only tweaked my knee bad enough to bruise my meniscus, but that was still bad enough to result in a grade two MCL tear. Luckily it was the MCL, that's not a big deal.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

could be worse you knee could look like this, dont worry youll get some bombin meds


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

owowowowowoowowowoowowowowowoowowow! that looks painful oww


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

conspiracy said:


> owowowowowoowowowoowowowowowoowowow! that looks painful oww


but some advice pt will suck and hurt but the harder you push yourself the quicker it will go by i wasnt supposed to walk till febuary and im already walking. Also if they tell you stay of it listen to them youll do more damage.


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

are there any good knee rehab excercises?


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

conspiracy said:


> are there any good knee rehab excercises?


Did it just happen? If so, you should be icing it. And icing it.

Unless er doc advised against? Which as mentioned already they're not really experts in the area. Well, neither am I for that matter :laugh: but you can't really go wrong with ice:thumbsup:

Hope you heal up fast and well!


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

conspiracy said:


> are there any good knee rehab excercises?


wish i could help but i tore all 4 ligaments and monsicus two different i injury's my pt could do more harm i wouldn't do anything till you see a ortho those guys or girls are miracle workers.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey
did they even say which meniscus?


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

jml22 said:


> Hey
> did they even say which meniscus?


i think they said somthing like its the outer one i dont remember


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> As soon as you said meniscus and couldn't move your knee I said surgery. If you tear your meniscus bad enough to have it dislodge and lock up your knee, you're heading to the surgeon. Since you did it via a torsional movement, I'd be surprised if there's no ligament damage as well. Either way, that bitch is gonna be sore as FUCK tomorrow.
> 
> I did something similar season before last. I only tweaked my knee bad enough to bruise my meniscus, but that was still bad enough to result in a grade two MCL tear. Luckily it was the MCL, that's not a big deal.


thank god for my brace. i took that off to rest after school and.... ouch....


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

YES turns out it didn't tear. what happened was my tibia had slid slightly off my knee. that was what popped at the er. yea, i still gotta be out a month, but its better than the season + a surgery!


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

Great news!:yahoo:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Good news, but still -- ewwwwww!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Glad your season isn't over!


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

yea thx! i sorry to hear bout your back man. that sucks. well hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Did oyu have an MRI done?


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

yea i had an mri


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Good, did yo see your images?
It's kind of cool to see


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

jml22 said:


> Good, did yo see your images?
> It's kind of cool to see


sadly, no  i wasn't there when they did the diagnosis. they called. we had rain the night before then it went down to zero so the roads were wayy to slippery!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

conspiracy said:


> YES turns out it didn't tear. what happened was my tibia had slid slightly off my knee. that was what popped at the er. yea, i still gotta be out a month, but its better than the season + a surgery!


Wow. No clue how that happened without taking the ACL with it and/or significantly tearing the meniscus. You got lucky as hell. :thumbsup:


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

You can always ask and they'll give you a disk
Ya i was gonna say, your tibia slipped off and your ACL is fine? crazy


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Wow. No clue how that happened without taking the ACL with it and/or significantly tearing the meniscus. You got lucky as hell. :thumbsup:


it is because it turns out i have very loose knees. they can wiggle them a ton. they were really concerned that my tibia had slid off without much force behind it.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Do you have marfans? Haha
Could just be congenital laxity although I've never heard of it that lax
Would be interesting if you just don't have an acl anymore haha jk


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

10 yr old torn medial meniscus in my left knee here. I'm looking in to getting surgery since I do have more pain in the left knee vs. right, and I'm off my parents insurance this July... I had a 120 day season 2 years ago and biked all that summer with no "real" issues, just a bit of pain after heavy days.


----------

